# Carbury Dam



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone fish this lake for pike? I was there about 2 springs ago and there was some monster swirls out in the middle. I see the G&F list pike and perch in there. Maybe some carp as well? If anyone has info shoot me a PM. Thank you!


----------

